# Focal PROFILE 918 DIAMOND



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

Are these the best deal per money out there right now?
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-83552-focal-profile-918-diamond-black-pr.aspx

But then what to use for center and surround. They look simple why they have a higher MSRP compared to the Chorus.

The other ones I'm considering
Focal CHORUS 836V
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-139685-focal-chorus-836v-tower-speakers-pr.aspx

And the new Monitor Audio silver line the 8
http://www.monitoraudiousa.com/products/silver/silver-8/#/overview

What would make one better than the other?
Without listening to them, I will have to go by other user or spec.
Thanks!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

This is the center for the Profile
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-83553-focal-profile-cc-908-diamond-black-ea.aspx

Surrounds for the Profile
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-83551-focal-profile-908-diamond-black-pr.aspx

The Profile has different/higher driver parts over the Chorus - and the cabinet 
finish is costly. The reviews have not been overly impressive, on the Profiles.

I would not get too optimistic about speaker specs.

What makes one system better than another is your preference - no one can
speak for your ears. 

Those 3 options are good


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks, so you end up paying a premium for a finish on the Profiles hmm I thought they were superior but thats why I asked about the price when they look pretty simple. And you mention they have not spectacular reviews I might look else where then.

Then what about those 836V
It seem that the 800 center is no were to be found.
would it mach good with the 700 center?

Or should I just wait and get a full line, like the Monitor Audio Silver
PSB Imagine T6
HTD Level THREE Tower
I also looked at the Arx A5 since I saw it won the 1k speaker shootout, they have some nice reviews but that line dont come with a Di or Bi pole speaker.
Now days they are not needed or are they still relevant, the specific surround speaker? 

I think I wont spend more than 2k for the front tower alone but if there are better bang for my money then I will go with that, that why I mentioned the others.
It just that I like the robotic look of the Focal, but I guess look dont equal performance/sound quality.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The 800 series has good build quality, and is a good option

Focal 800 center is here - The 700 center can work if needed
http://www.spearitsound.com/Centers_and_LCRs-Focal_Chorus_CC800.html

http://www.dedicatedaudio.com/inc/sdetail/25799

You may still like the Profiles - it comes down to you, they will
not be bad.

As far as reviews go - I do not rely on any one source - I do not
put all my eggs in one basket.

As far as surround type speakers - it is still more about preference

The speaker choice is up to you - Focal, Monitor Audio Silver, and
the PSB Imagine series are good options. 

Speaker good looks are nice > however, the sound signature and 
performance is the key


----------



## Master Mind (May 28, 2013)

Your forum is absolutely fantastic as the are lots of great information. I really appreciate the kind of topics you post here.


----------



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, after I showed my selection to the wife she disqualified all the non gloss ones, she say they looked like plastic toys.

We'll now is up to the gloss exteriors
836V with the extra driver
826W with the step up drivers
SVS Ultra Tower


----------

